# Fighting Fantasy: CYOA



## Ether's Bane (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, another CYOA game, and this one's based on the Fighting Fantasy series by Ian Livingstone and Steve Jackson.

If you don't know what I'm talking about, Fighting Fantasy is a CYOA series which includes dice rolls (for luck/combat/other things). Results of the dice rolls in this game will be decided via the RNG.

Whenever there's a choice to be made, that's where you guys come in. The first option to receive two votes will be carried out.

Text posted here will be a shortened form of the original text.

And here's the first decision now: which of the following gamebooks should this be based on?

The Warlock of Firetop Mountain
Caverns of the Snow Witch
Armies of Death
Return to Firetop Mountain
Spellbreaker
Deathtrap Dungeon
Bloodbones
Island of the Lizard King


----------

